# What wears out a mag spring? Definitive answer.



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

I wrote Sig Sauer to get the definitive answer to the question

" What weakens the spring in a magazine? Should I unload my magazines when I
am not using it or leave the rounds in the magazine?"

Their reply -


Thank you for your email. 

Leaving magazines fully or partially loaded for an extended period of time will not weaken the springs as much as the constant action of loading and unloading them. If you plan to leave your magazines loaded, it is recommended to rotate them out every month or so to clean, lubricate and inspect them being sure they are ready for use. 

Sincerely, 

Victoria Martin
Technical Assistance

Sig Sauer
18 Industrial Dr
Exeter, NH 03833


----------



## mlc (Nov 9, 2008)

interesting info, thanks.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

It is the action of loading and unloading that actually "weakens" coil springs. Keeping magazines either loaded or unloaded has no effect on the condition of a coil spring. I keep mine loaded all the time except when using them at the range or cleaning. Have been for many years and have not had any problems.


----------

